# Sheriff says third video shows student assaulting officer b4 desk-flipping takedown



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am shocked that the media and liberal propadandists have not mentioned this!? :-?

Sheriff says third video shows student assaulting officer before desk-flipping takedown | BizPac Review


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So watching CNN Headlines this morning, they interviewed a "young lady" who said 
that she or someone said to get their phones out to video the what happens even 
before the officer arrived n the room. This makes me wonder if the whole thing was 
some kind of a set up, figuring the "arrested girl" would not cooperate and have to 
be arrested. And now the arrested girl is wearing a cast on her arm. I'm curious 
how long it will take for her lawyer to get her into a neck brace. Then 

Then CNN shows a principal in CA high school being body slammed by one of three
brawling "young men". Only when the LEO came in did it stop. 

Reminds me of a fist fight between two young guys at work over a damn quarter. 
Apparently one guy lent the other $0.25 the day before to buy a cola out of the 
machine and now needed it back to buy his own soda. The recipient of his good 
will refused to return the quarter and the rest was history. Company policy 
prevented anyone from stopping the fight and it took about ten minutes for the 
LEOs to get there. They both had to go to the hospital, one had a broken eye 
socket and the other had some broken fingers. Plus they managed to do about 
$3000 in damage to the building and furniture in the lunch room and of course lost 
their jobs. They both managed to win unemployment checks even though the 
"judge" was shown the damage they did. He said said that the damage has nothing 
to do with their right to compensation. Sue 'em if you want the money for damages.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not the narrative. 

Narrative is white cop bad. People will now pay the poor girl and her PT parents big money so the lawyers can get paid and white priveledge is denied. No one cares the teacher tried to kick her out, the administrator tried, and the cop DID.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Black student, Black classroom teacher, White cop with a Black girlfriend, so the narrative isn't clear. As a former classroom teacher myself, I can tell you that a lot of YOUTHS are like her: texting away, refusing to give up the cell phone, refusing to leave the classroom, refusing the demands of the administrator they called in first, refusing the demands of the school resource officer, then fighting him. Yes, he lost his cool and went too far. Yes, if I were the parent, I'd be fighting mad, too, probably. But this is the result of Brown vs. Board of Education of Topeka, folks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Billy Roper said:


> Black student, Black classroom teacher, White cop with a Black girlfriend, so the narrative isn't clear. As a former classroom teacher myself, I can tell you that a lot of YOUTHS are like her: texting away, refusing to give up the cell phone, refusing to leave the classroom, refusing the demands of the administrator they called in first, refusing the demands of the school resource officer, then fighting him. Yes, he lost his cool and went too far. Yes, if I were the parent, I'd be fighting mad, too, probably. But this is the result of Brown vs. Board of Education of Topeka, folks.


I am sure that this girls parents will be fighting mad, but not for the correct reasons. Any student not at school to listen to authority and learn should not be there. The parents of this young woman should be held accountable for her actions, in addition to the young woman. I believe that I can relate with the deputies frustration, as my second job is working with adolescent males in a juvenile correctional facility. Many "People" no longer act civilized or with reason and actions are warranted to correct this.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cop is now fired



> Sheriff: School officer fired after tossing student in class
> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) - A deputy was fired Wednesday after video showed him flipping a teen backward out of her desk and tossing her across a classroom, with the sheriff saying the officer did not follow proper procedures and training.


Sheriff: School officer fired after tossing student in class


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Cop is now fired
> 
> Sheriff: School officer fired after tossing student in class


And, negative behavior in the classroom is reinforced.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

thank you OP for sharing this interesting (yet familiar) other side of the story.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope the cops' law suit gets him more than the girls law suit - but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

These officers seem to be acting like animals. He doesn't like something you say or he or she isn't having a good day. The officer can go home any time he wants to, he can find a new job any time he likes. In fact that is what he's doing right now, looking for a new job. Animals.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Where's this so-called video of the student assaulting the officer? I've heard about it, but haven't seen it. I'm starting to believe it doesn't exist. In any event, I don't think it was necessary for the officer to "take her down hard." The student wasn't a threat to herself, anyone else, or the officer. Chewing gum, refusing to leave the class, or whatever stupid thing she did or was accused of doing didn't rise to the level of requiring the officer to get physical. BTW...Kids are known to do foolish things and have a problem with authority. This officer should've been taught how to deal with it appropriately. And shame on him if he wasn't and didn't have the common sense to figure it out on his own. I just hope his next job isn't working security at a nursing home. "Hey granny! I told you the last time what would happen if you turned off Wheel of Fortune again..."


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If he would have shot her he would still have his job. "Oh, she was going for his gun"


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Why do you have to go to name calling, pretty immature.

*removed quote but left your sentiment. Thank you!*


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Not the narrative.
> 
> Narrative is white cop bad. People will now pay the poor girl and her PT parents big money so the lawyers can get paid and white priveledge is denied. No one cares the teacher tried to kick her out, the administrator tried, and the cop DID.


well, the teacher tried, the administrator tried... but the police should have handled it in a different way.... how? by calling the national guard? its always the cops fault, never the kid or the parent whou raised them to be defiant and disrespectful.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> Where's this so-called video of the student assaulting the officer? I've heard about it, but haven't seen it. I'm starting to believe it doesn't exist. In any event, I don't think it was necessary for the officer to "take her down hard." The student wasn't a threat to herself, anyone else, or the officer. Chewing gum, refusing to leave the class, or whatever stupid thing she did or was accused of doing didn't rise to the level of requiring the officer to get physical. BTW...Kids are known to do foolish things and have a problem with authority. This officer should've been taught how to deal with it appropriately. And shame on him if he wasn't and didn't have the common sense to figure it out on his own. I just hope his next job isn't working security at a nursing home. "Hey granny! I told you the last time what would happen if you turned off Wheel of Fortune again..."


you seem to know alot about school kids and being a cop? what department do you work for? how many juvenile problems have you handled? how many cases have you actually investigated?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The self-absorbed imp with no home training had already disrupted the learning environment. That being the case, it might have been better to have taken the rest of the class to the gym while they dealt with the imp. 

Speaking of no home training, the "adults" responsible for allowing such behavior should also be the target of scorn and ridicule.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I could have removed her from the room without being so rough.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> Where's this so-called video of the student assaulting the officer? I've heard about it, but haven't seen it. I'm starting to believe it doesn't exist. In any event, I don't think it was necessary for the officer to "take her down hard." The student wasn't a threat to herself, anyone else, or the officer. Chewing gum, refusing to leave the class, or whatever stupid thing she did or was accused of doing didn't rise to the level of requiring the officer to get physical. BTW...Kids are known to do foolish things and have a problem with authority. This officer should've been taught how to deal with it appropriately. And shame on him if he wasn't and didn't have the common sense to figure it out on his own. I just hope his next job isn't working security at a nursing home. "Hey granny! I told you the last time what would happen if you turned off Wheel of Fortune again..."


Chewing gum, refusing to leave class?

The little student is a troublemaking thug and needed to be dealt with accordingly. Denton had a good point that if they had sent the rest of the class to the gym, things would have turned out differently.

On another note semi-related...There is no way in hell (if I were a teacher) I'd allow one cellphone in class.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I could have removed her from the room without being so rough.


I'm curious how you would have accomplished this task?


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I feel like they were both at fault, the cop allowed himself to be manipulated into looking like a bully, but frankly, I don't know what I would have done in his situation, besides what he did. I'm sure he didn't go in the classroom intending to be that rough. But she refused to leave peacefully, the (black) teacher asked him to remove her, and yes, she DID hit him when he tried to pull her up out of the desk. That's why I quit teaching, and why many teachers have.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

and we complain why crime rate is so high.... well, this is why. people have been tolerating this juveniles training to be hardcore criminals. where I came from, kids like that got their asses beat and then expelled. Kids that disrupt classes gets thrown out and sent home for the season. they can enroll the following year in the same grade to try again. be a jerk, you get left behind.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> and we complain why crime rate is so high.... well, this is why. people have been tolerating this juveniles training to be hardcore criminals. where I came from, kids like that got their asses beat and then expelled. Kids that disrupt classes gets thrown out and sent home for the season. they can enroll the following year in the same grade to try again. be a jerk, you get left behind.


Yes Sir,

I think I'm older than you 6811 but when I was a student if I caused some trouble in school the principal was the least of my worries...my worries were DAD! He'd made what this cop did look like warmups...

Seriously, that's part of the core of the problem; The lack of a family unit (_*Father*_ and Mother) and basic parenting skills.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy is offline 
Senior Member 

Slippy's Avatar 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Join Date:Nov 2013
Location:Wherever won't get me hit.
Posts:9,334











Quote Originally Posted by Operator6 View Post 

I could have removed her from the room without being so rough.
I'm curious how you would have accomplished this task? 

was not sure if this worked.. by putting a welfare check on a string connected to a stick ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm curious how you would have accomplished this task?


Vulcan nerve pinch of course. &#128540;

Well, I'm I pretty big guy and she was pretty small. I would have cleared the room, then handcuff her.

I may have very well injured her but it wouldn't have been a head injury that could've happened the way he chose to take her into custody. He is either an amateur or got emotionally involved in the arrest, possibly both.

For the amount of resistance she was offering and considering she is a high school girl in a classroom, I would say he was too rough.

I'm not trying to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I was and am still grateful for my parents, elders, and teachers who instilled in me the common sense to know my place and how to be accountable.

Thank you Sir to Principal Leon Lester who bravely served our country and told us war stories in class, who busted my butt at school for throwing eggs one night at the agriculture shop, because we both knew that was the easier road than telling my folks. (Yes cold beer was involved that restless night, but Craig Lambert didn't have to fold under questioning either..... little rat).

Thank you Sirs to all the law enforcement officers (yea quite a few times) who pulled me over on country roads for speeding and upon looking at my last name on my DL said "you must be Glen............ boy huh? What do you think he would say if I called him and relayed how fast you had this car humming?

Thank you Sir to Mr. Cliff Plant who taught me at a young age that "friends is friends but business is business".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

They're just kids, they can't hurt a grown man right?

Cops pummeled by brawling high schoolers


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I just don't even know how to comment on this type of stuff anymore. 
I have no doubt that she baited that cop to get physical with her. 

Have everyone leave the room?? What would the story be then?! White cop alone with a black "female"student? I don't think that would have a good outcome either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I just don't even know how to comment on this type of stuff anymore.
> I have no doubt that she baited that cop to get physical with her.
> 
> Have everyone leave the room?? What would the story be then?! White cop alone with a black "female"student? I don't think that would have a good outcome either.


After the other students are cleared from the room and supervised with an admin...White cop with black "female" student and both the teacher and administrator present. Never leave the child totally alone with the cop.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> After the other students are cleared from the room and supervised with an admin...White cop with black "female" student and both the teacher and administrator present. Never leave the child totally alone with the cop.


Yes, yes, not alone, alone. hehe
My point was it's always going to be her word against whoever else was in the room with her. You remove the kids and it just starts to look shady. It's a no win situation to me!!!

The press...Why were the kids removed from the room? What didn't they want people to see?!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Chewing gum, refusing to leave class?
> 
> The little student is a troublemaking thug and needed to be dealt with accordingly. Denton had a good point that if they had sent the rest of the class to the gym, things would have turned out differently.
> 
> On another note semi-related...There is no way in hell (if I were a teacher) I'd allow one cellphone in class.


That is the most pain in the ass thing in noticing.... We all know I fight fires in the side, minimum age in Queensland to sign up is 16 (we are cautious with minors) and what really pisses me off (to the point of swearing, yeah lets use that..) is during training exercises (these are designed to make you competent on a fire ground) kids between the ages of 16-22 are always sitting on their phone... Annoys me just as much when the guys are drubbing shit (you know building trust, getting to know each other) and they sit in the corner, and when asked to join in, their phone is more important... Slippy reminded me with that point of phones in class, if I was a teacher I would invest in a signal jammer


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

pheniox17 jammers be useless they throw a BF "bitch fit" and time they come back down to earth the school be over with beside she might need to wait for a call from the police to call her you know like , daddy got arrested again for back child support for child number 15 or mommy is in ER because her over sized earrings "dinner plate size " that she paid with her monthly welfare check was made of fake gold and she had a allergic reaction then theirs she can be waiting a call from blacklivesmatter in her support of her older brother ' lil ray ray gentle giant ghost face killer for when he fired at the law after bank robbery was shot to death with 1 pound of crack 4 illegal firearms because he was innocent of crime. or he or she can be waiting for morrie povich show to get the test results on who her daddy is
was this offensive?


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I am sure that this girls parents will be fighting mad, but not for the correct reasons. Any student not at school to listen to authority and learn should not be there. The parents of this young woman should be held accountable for her actions, in addition to the young woman. I believe that I can relate with the deputies frustration, as my second job is working with adolescent males in a juvenile correctional facility. Many "People" no longer act civilized or with reason and actions are warranted to correct this.


There are no "parents". Mom is deceased. Father, big surprise, nowhere to be found. She's in a foster home. At least that's the story as I understand it. So what we have here, is one more example of a single parent home where the father is absent. Her behavior is typical of said environment, and sadly, of that particular community. Until this type of lifestyle changes and responsibility is taken in that community, nothing is ever going to change.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> pheniox17 jammers be useless they throw a BF "bitch fit" and time they come back down to earth the school be over with beside she might need to wait for a call from the police to call her you know like , daddy got arrested again for back child support for child number 15 or mommy is in ER because her over sized earrings "dinner plate size " that she paid with her monthly welfare check was made of fake gold and she had a allergic reaction then theirs she can be waiting a call from blacklivesmatter in her support of her older brother ' lil ray ray gentle giant ghost face killer for when he fired at the law after bank robbery was shot to death with 1 pound of crack 4 illegal firearms because he was innocent of crime. or he or she can be waiting for morrie povich show to get the test results on who her daddy is
> was this offensive?


Naw Gambit. I hear ya.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

gambit said:


> pheniox17 jammers be useless they throw a BF "bitch fit" and time they come back down to earth the school be over with beside she might need to wait for a call from the police to call her you know like , daddy got arrested again for back child support for child number 15 or mommy is in ER because her over sized earrings "dinner plate size " that she paid with her monthly welfare check was made of fake gold and she had a allergic reaction then theirs she can be waiting a call from blacklivesmatter in her support of her older brother ' lil ray ray gentle giant ghost face killer for when he fired at the law after bank robbery was shot to death with 1 pound of crack 4 illegal firearms because he was innocent of crime. or he or she can be waiting for morrie povich show to get the test results on who her daddy is
> was this offensive?


Lol I'm not in the business of pleasing children.....


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I am going to guess that y'all have little or no understanding of law enforcement use of force. The cop was fired because everything he did was contrary to his NVCI training. He used way more force than was necessary, threw her hard enough to lose control of her, and used some holds he got from WWF. Hisconduct was the epitome of unprofessional, the guy is clown shoes.

If you read race into this, then you should do some soul searching because you may be a racist. That cop committed a felony assaulton a minor under his care.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

He did not use the use of force guidelines. He should have been using pressure points to cause pain compliance first then force if necessary.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Not to mention verbal de- escalation skills.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Not to mention verbal de- escalation skills.


verbal de-escalation skills? when does it end? the kid was told by the teacher, then the administrator, still no results so they called the school police. the cop spoke to the kid and she she still refused to comply. whats next, call the national guard?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> He did not use the use of force guidelines. He should have been using pressure points to cause pain compliance first then force if necessary.


so what exactly is a "Use of Force Guidelines", what does the guidelines mean? because if you talk about pressure points, holds, arm bars etc. those are called arrest techniques used on non compliant suspects. Use of force guidelines talks about escallation of force, basically when to use deadly force or other tools/weapons/equipment issued to police. for example we are not supposed to shoot at fleeing vehicles because the .40 cal rounds cannot stop vehicles. we all need to understand that it will never look good to see a person being arrested, especially if the person is non compliant. Arrestees always look like they are being manhandled.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The cop is strong enough to pick
Up the desk with her in it and slam it to the ground but he could get her hands behind her back otherwise. 

The cop is a punk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> The cop is strong enough to pick
> Up the desk with her in it and slam it to the ground but he could get her hands behind her back otherwise.
> 
> The cop is a punk.


Operator6,

You have it wrong as to who the punk is.

Evil is described as Good and Good is described as Evil. You are part of the 50 year problem of Political Correctness. Just so you know.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> The cop is strong enough to pick
> Up the desk with her in it and slam it to the ground but he could get her hands behind her back otherwise.
> 
> The cop is a punk.


 Its very easy to judge from behind the screen, but if you have to deal with this crap day in day out its totally different. Its not about being weak or strong, its about doing the right thing. Unfortunately, in this day and age, its not about that anymore. its all about whining on how he was too rough or he could have done it different. The bottom line is he got in there, gave her a chance to comply and when she did not, she got put out and the problem was abated. but of course he gets fired because his department is scared that if they did not act negatively against the officer, the whiners are going to bitch, complain, loot and riot.

This is a win for the ones who are just looking for a reason to drop the hammer down. This crap is going to continue and you will see law enforcement get persecuted for just about everything. Then you will have the militants like the black lies matter group who will wage war on LEO and ambush them. Later on when the time is right the powers to be will secretly authorize LEO's to to gain grounds they have lost to ensure law and order prevails. of course that will cause more problems, more defiance, chaos and destruction. Then it is complete and the time is right to enact martial law. I have seen this before in the past and the not so distant past when they enacted curfew laws in Baltimore. you can say that for now they are testing the waters, but soon martial law will be their answer and most people will go for it. most people will trade their liberty for the promise of security.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Its very easy to judge from behind the screen, but if you have to deal with this crap day in day out its totally different. Its not about being weak or strong, its about doing the right thing. Unfortunately, in this day and age, its not about that anymore. its all about whining on how he was too rough or he could have done it different. The bottom line is he got in there, gave her a chance to comply and when she did not, she got put out and the problem was abated. but of course he gets fired because his department is scared that if they did not act negatively against the officer, the whiners are going to bitch, complain, loot and riot.
> 
> This is a win for the ones who are just looking for a reason to drop the hammer down. This crap is going to continue and you will see law enforcement get persecuted for just about everything. Then you will have the militants like the black lies matter group who will wage war on LEO and ambush them. Later on when the time is right the powers to be will secretly authorize LEO's to to gain grounds they have lost to ensure law and order prevails. of course that will cause more problems, more defiance, chaos and destruction. Then it is complete and the time is right to enact martial law. I have seen this before in the past and the not so distant past when they enacted curfew laws in Baltimore. you can say that for now they are testing the waters, but soon martial law will be their answer and most people will go for it. most people will trade their liberty for the promise of security.


The Sheriff agrees with me. That's why he is no longer employed as a law enforcement officer in that department.

There's no arguing that fact.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Operator6,
> 
> You have it wrong as to who the punk is.
> 
> Evil is described as Good and Good is described as Evil. You are part of the 50 year problem of Political Correctness. Just so you know.


Just because I think a particular cop is a punk? I have nothing against good cops.

He didn't follow department procedure and is a liability to the department.

He needed to go and gues what? He went ! Lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> The Sheriff agrees with me. That's why he is no longer employed as a law enforcement officer in that department.
> 
> There's no arguing that fact.





Operator6 said:


> Just because I think a particular cop is a punk? I have nothing against good cops.
> 
> He didn't follow department procedure and is a liability to the department.
> 
> He needed to go and gues what? He went ! Lol


Once again, it is an example or a world that has done gone crazy. Just because someone agrees with another that is wrong, doesn't make it right.

I suspect you may be a good person, just a bit misinformed. Its not your fault (entirely) but most likely a product of government and media propaganda. I hope you come around.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> The Sheriff agrees with me. That's why he is no longer employed as a law enforcement officer in that department.
> 
> There's no arguing that fact.


Like I said... departments will sacrifice LEO's because they are scared of the on going movement. by firing the officer, the sheriff hopes that his actions will appease the whiners and hope they would not loot and riot. you can "lol" all you want, but in the end all these false flag will catch up to all of us, including you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> The Sheriff agrees with me. That's why he is no longer employed as a law enforcement officer in that department.
> 
> There's no arguing that fact.


You'd do well to read what 6811 said about losing ground, gaining it back and then some, and we citizens losing even more.

Yes, by the way, the sheriff took action. You are assuming he agrees with you in principle. He is a politician.

By the way, the cop's sudden and forceful action put her on the ground before she could react. This prevented her from receiving twisted and wrenched limbs.

Curious; how many years did you have to deal with obstreperous citizens? I dealt with them for a few years and 6811 is still having to deal with them.

Also. 6811 is a constitutional-minded officer who does his dead-level best to balance it all.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Once again, it is an example or a world that has done gone crazy. Just because someone agrees with another that is wrong, doesn't make it right.
> 
> I suspect you may be a good person, just a bit misinformed. Its not your fault (entirely) but most likely a product of government and media propaganda. I hope you come around.


Like most people I was in high school once. I went to a very large inner city high school with all types of kids from rich to poor. 4500 students and it resembled a college campus with the different buildings for various academics and fine arts.

I never once in my 4 years ever witness a police officer come into a classroom full of students and body slam someone much less a female like I saw on the video.

It was absolutely ridiculous what that idiot did.

The room should have been cleared of the students and a showing of overwhelming force should have been presented. If she failed to comply at that point have 2 officers handcuff her and remove her. That cop used excessive force and I don't doubt the justice department will prosecute him.

Just because we do not agree on the matter doesn't make me a cop hater or a "problem".

A police officer here just was arrested for selling drugs to undercover DEA agents. I guess he was set up ?

I'm all for the good police getting rid of the bad police. In this day and time everyone has a video camera on their phone so you better watch what you do......I don't care who you are cop or no cop.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the idea of clearing the room and then dealing with her. Then again, imagine in today's culture what the story would be. I can even imagine she getting roughed up by friends or family so that she could sue.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Give it a rest.... you have stated your minority view point.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> You'd do well to read what 6811 said about losing ground, gaining it back and then some, and we citizens losing even more.
> 
> Yes, by the way, the sheriff took action. You are assuming he agrees with you in principle. He is a politician.
> 
> ...


How does any of what you have posted change the the fact that the officer didn't follow procedure ?

Why do you think the high school girl should have to follow procedure but the arresting officer doesn't ?

Do you think because he is to enforce the law that he is some how exempt from the law ?

I think the laws apply to everyone, including that cop.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> How does any of what you have posted change the the fact that the officer didn't follow procedure ?
> 
> Why do you think the high school girl should have to follow procedure but the arresting officer doesn't ?
> 
> ...


What law did that cop break?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> What law did that cop break?


It's being investigated. By other cops, so that should make you smile.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> It's being investigated. By other cops, so that should make you smile.


Don't assume you have an idea what makes me smile.

It is being investigated by other cops, yet he is terminated. You asserted he broke a law. Again, what law did he break?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I can fix this issue
1 teacher said put it away how many times?
2 a school admin had to try and how many times they said it?
3 law was called now what part of it should not past 1 that no one understands?
if a teacher said for me to put my phone away I did it on the first time or my ass was beat and trust me my mother abused the hell out of us I have scares that still show after 39 years I had fingers broken and yet I still love her because I learn to do what was told to be done the first time.
if it was up to me when the officer showed up he should say it 1 time come or you get IT! then you can say why he so rough and so abusive blah blah blah. ask a POW about abuse or me I be more then happy to tell you what abuse is.
people who think the media is not getting money from hiding all facts need to drink draino and clear out their insides because they full of PC shit.
sorry I rambled this touched a nerve with a hot poker and I know I have a few people put me on ignore and get a slap by admin so I say sorry now but this got me mad
back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Don't assume you have an idea what makes me smile.
> 
> It is being investigated by other cops, yet he is terminated. You asserted he broke a law. Again, what law did he break?


Yes the FBI and the Justice Department is investigating for possible criminal charges.

He may be charged with assault/civil rights violation

Now, can you answer why this cop shouldn't be fired for not following department procedure ?

I never asserted the cop broke the law, I asserted that the cop is not above the law and the laws apply to him just like everyone else.

His own department asked for an outside criminal investigation.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Yes the FBI and the Justice Department is investigating for possible criminal charges.
> 
> He may be charged with assault.
> 
> Now, can you answer why this cop shouldn't be fired for not following department procedure ?


Operator6,

Try widening your focus to include the whole scenario. You are just looking at the cop.... and what was reported as facts, and we likely do not have all of them...... we have a problem in our society with misguided and rebellious kids that are non compliant with any aspect of society. Yes, I know she has likely not had a fair hand dealt her way, but the fact remains this goes back to a continuous problem in our schools systems as well as society in a whole. Teachers are getting attacked and are fearful. Some of these kids are big and violent. If you want to get mad, do so at the parents and the system that is now considered the new norm that breeds these well publicized media hot button news releases. We do not know all that was said to the LEO during the encounter, or where he was emotionally, we do know he was put in a position of difficult circumstances with an irrational person.

Here is what I personally know as factual that is relevant:

I went to a large middle school after the bussing mandate in the seventies and say a kid stab another in the eye with a pencil. The world was mild back hen compared to now.

Several teachers have been physically attacked in NE Texas in recent years by students that were not at school to learn.

I have a step brother that is a career LEO with a master's degree in CJ he has acquired over 20 years of digging in. He has been a constable, an officer and most recently immensely enjoyed a several year gig at a local school, as the on campus officer. He recently resigned to take a position within the department in a local city. The reason..... he was fearful he was going to eventually shoot a kid and take his life. The physical abuse and taunting became too much, and yes he is a tough guy ex military, but sometimes the choices when in a crisis situation are not as clear while in the heat of the "battle" as they are for one on a keyboard sitting under the air conditioning.

I urge you, look at all 4 sides here before rushing to harsh judgment.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not rushing to judgement or being harsh. 

His department decided, based on the video evidence that the officer didn't follow procedure. I didn't decide that, his own department did. 

His own department also asked for an investigation into the incident by an outside agency.

The FBI and Justice Dept. is now investigating.

So you see, I'm not doing anything but listening to his departments sheriff, and he's seen more than all of us. 

This isn't about bashing a cop, it's about making them do their job by the rules. If they can't follow the rules then maybe they should find another line of work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Consider.... Is his supervisor making these decisions or public responses under duress?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Consider.... Is his supervisor making these decisions or public responses under duress?


You question the supervisors judgement but not the cop in the videos judgement?

Is that fair?

The way I see it the cop had a lapse in judgement and failed to follow procedure.

He lost his job just like anyone else would that became a liability.

I've said everything I care to say so I'm going to spare the board any more posts for a few weeks on this thread.

I fully respect everyone's opinions and thank you for reading my posts and allowing open civil debate.

I never asserted that he broke the law, only asserted he was not above the law.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6,

I close with this...... Is life fair?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Yes the FBI and the Justice Department is investigating for possible criminal charges.
> 
> He may be charged with assault.
> 
> Now, can you answer why this cop shouldn't be fired for not following department procedure ?


I didn't ask what you think he may be charged with, I asked what law he broke.

Do you see the difference?

I didn't ask if the feds were investigating; I assumed they would, as this could be used as political/racial fodder.

Again, you offered nothing of substance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> ...Justice Department is investigating for possible criminal charges....


Enough said...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If the video never got out, the department would have never asked for DOJ to investigate. Same in Baltimore, freddie grey died and there was no investigation. However, because people protested, rioted and looted, the city all of a sudden requested for DOJ. So there you go, its your standard dog and pony show. I just hope I'm still around when it hits the fan.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> You question the supervisors judgement but not the cop in the videos judgement?
> 
> Is that fair?
> 
> ...


Personally yes, I most definitely question the supervision. With the recent outbreak of anti law enforcement sentiment ( Martin, Brown, etc ) I most certainly am suspicious of any judgment handed down the chain of command to beat cops ( school resource officer in this case ). Seems to me we have a pattern of folks playing race cards whenever a white cop messes with a black citizen... Its gotten so bad that those higher up in the chain of command will automatically play the "PC" card to save face... In this case they fired the officer. Looking at it big picture this tactic only further divides America. But the truth is that "they" did this to avoid rioting and looting in the streets. Precedent tells us that would be the outcome if "they" had done any different... Like holding the rebellious child at fault after ignoring several requests to put her phone away during classtime... It shouldn't have to go that far.. It dang sure didn't when I was in school!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cops are nice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Cops are nice.


Treat them with respect, I find they treat me with respect.

Easy Peasy...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> If the video never got out, the department would have never asked for DOJ to investigate. Same in Baltimore, freddie grey died and there was no investigation. However, because people protested, rioted and looted, the city all of a sudden requested for DOJ. So there you go, its your standard dog and pony show. I just hope I'm still around when it hits the fan.


What is sad is that it took a video for a department to ask for a 3rd party investigation.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Treat them with respect, I find they treat me with respect.
> 
> Easy Peasy...


I agree Slippy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Students walk out to support fired S.C. deputy

Today students walked out of class in support of Deputy Ben Fields

That video looks horrible on his part even if he was in the right for doing so. Its getting to the point now where cops are going to have to have a supervisor present and a camera rolling to document every use of force. Personally, I think he would still be employed had he cleared the classroom and either tased or pepper sprayed her.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This video clip sums up one of the causes of why this occurred.

Starnes: We're raising a nation of savages| Latest News Videos | Fox News


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What is sad is that it took a video for a department to ask for a 3rd party investigation.


because there should have never been any investigation. calling for DOJ to investigate is a PC tactic to appease possible rioters, in other words a dog and pony show.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> because there should have never been any investigation. calling for DOJ to investigate is a PC tactic to appease possible rioters, in other words a dog and pony show.


I disagree, I think he used excessive force. It goes against the training that I received.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

toolmanky said:


> Students walk out to support fired S.C. deputy
> 
> Today students walked out of class in support of Deputy Ben Fields
> 
> That video looks horrible on his part even if he was in the right for doing so. Its getting to the point now where cops are going to have to have a supervisor present and a camera rolling to document every use of force. Personally, I think he would still be employed had he cleared the classroom and either tased or pepper sprayed her.


clearing the room would not be appropriate, it looks like he is hiding something. Also, the officer would not be justified in deploying his taser or pepper spray. this girl was defiant and refused to leave. the appropriate action is to remove her from her seat and physicaly take her out of the classroom. and by doing so does not constitute "use of force". the term Use of force is when an officer deploys any of his weapons to get the person under control.

a good example is if you get pulled over and the officer is telling you to get out of the vehicle because you are being arrested and you refuse, the officer will open your car door and he will physically remove you. if you start fighting he now can proceed to go thru "use of force". he can use pepper spray... if that doesnt work, he can use his baton. if that does not work he can use his taser. (notice the escalation of force) if you continue to fight a pose a threat and imminent danger to the officer or other peoples life, the use of force could be escalated to "use of deadly force".


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So what. So he was "abusive" is she hurt, no. Will she have permanent injury, no. Is there a history of it, no. Has he ever had a complaint sure but it's clearly not routine. What is routine is piece of crap low life scum of the earth bringing a LE official into cleaning up societies messes and then being told they were "abusive." F. That.

Where is your out rage towards the piece of crap that ignored three adults and disrupted a class trying to learn? Your out rage is totally misplaced.

Rant off.



MaterielGeneral said:


> I disagree, I think he used excessive force. It goes against the training that I received.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Ripon said:


> So what. So he was "abusive" is she hurt, no. Will she have permanent injury, no. Is there a history of it, no. Has he ever had a complaint sure but it's clearly not routine. What is routine is piece of crap low life scum of the earth bringing a LE official into cleaning up societies messes and then being told they were "abusive." F. That.
> 
> Where is your out rage towards the piece of crap that ignored three adults and disrupted a class trying to learn? Your out rage is totally misplaced.
> 
> Rant off.


So you admit he was abusive, what if this was your daughter or granddaughter? I am not in her corner, she was plainly wrong by disobeying the teacher. Did she deserve getting the shit kicked out of her being thrown across the room? NO she did not. I am not against police. They are necessary and needed but I am a firm believer in policing the police and I am against a militarized police force.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I disagree, I think he used excessive force. It goes against the training that I received.


what type of training are you refering to?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I was a correction officer in Georgia and then in Michigan. I was also on the Emergency Response Team in Michigan.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> So you admit he was abusive, what if this was your daughter or granddaughter? I am not in her corner, she was plainly wrong by disobeying the teacher. Did she deserve getting the shit kicked out of her being thrown across the room? NO she did not. I am not against police. They are necessary and needed but I am a firm believer in policing the police and I am against a militarized police force.


I heard this before... the what if this was your child or grandchild comparison. well, my kids are brought up to follow rules in school. they are taught to be obidient and in their best behavior. if a teacher tells any of my kids to leave the class, they would be out of there immediately. the girl's behavior was out of line and because of her actions she was removed and for this, the officer was wrong because the incident did not look pretty. when the officer grabbed her hand/arms to get her up, the girl resisted and to gain tactical advantage the officer flipped the desk and was able to remove her and take control. nothing wrong with that at all... to avoid incidents like this, we need to raise our kids properly and teach them to follow rules.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I was a correction officer in Georgia and then in Michigan. I was also on the Emergency Response Team in Michigan.


yeah police training is totaly different sir... 24 years in an inner city police department and 18 of those years as a Child Abuse Detective, I deal with school kids almost in a daily basis. I handle cases like this all the time.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you want an award? You get paid to do a job. If you do not like it anymore then pick a new job. I was assaulted 3 different times in the line of duty. I got so use to using force and doing cell extractions that I stopped getting an adrenalin rush. It just became routine and that's when I got nervous. I stopped having an emotion. I got a different job because of it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> yeah police training is totaly different sir... 24 years in an inner city police department and 18 of those years as a Child Abuse Detective, I deal with school kids almost in a daily basis. I handle cases like this all the time.


With dealing with kids then you know that teens act on their emotions and do not think about the consequences. That a pretty good reason for verbal de-esculation instead of just going for the use of force.

Yes I agree with you that police training is different. Depending on the department, corrections and police are very similar in the way you use force on a subject.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Do you want an award? You get paid to do a job. If you do not like it anymore then pick a new job. I was assaulted 3 different times in the line of duty. I got so use to using force and doing cell extractions that I stopped getting an adrenalin rush. It just became routine and that's when I got nervous. I stopped having an emotion. I got a different job because of it.


 No, I dont want an award. and yes I do get paid to do a job and I am good at it. very few people last 18 years doing what do.

you speak of having no emotions but yet you speak about the cop being wrong for what he did based on your emotions that supposedly did not exist. you bring in the "what if this was your daughter" argument, that sounds very emotional. the bottom line is you dont have police training and you dont understand how cops do their job. you were a corrections officer, not a police officer... based on the way you responded, you sound like a party to the black lies matter movement.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> No, I dont want an award. and yes I do get paid to do a job and I am good at it. very few people last 18 years doing what do.
> 
> you speak of having no emotions but yet you speak about the cop being wrong for what he did based on your emotions that supposedly did not exist. you bring in the "what if this was your daughter" argument, that sounds very emotional. the bottom line is you dont have police training and you dont understand how cops do their job. you were a corrections officer, not a police officer... based on the way you responded, you sound like a party to the black lies matter movement.


Nope no black movement. I live in rural white America. I think you may have had some misunderstanding as to what I wrote. I did not write any of this with emotion. just my opinion, just like an A hole. Everyone has one. Nope I wasn't a cop, but have/had friends that are cops and we have had plenty of conversations about use of force. Not only that but when I went thru the academy we had a couple ex cops go thru with me. They said the use of force training was very similar.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> With dealing with kids then you know that teens act on their emotions and do not think about the consequences. That a pretty good reason for verbal de-esculation instead of just going for the use of force.
> 
> Yes I agree with you that police training is different. Depending on the department, corrections and police are very similar in the way you use force on a subject.


what use of force are talking about? and how do you do verbal de-escalation in this situation. do you call for a hostage negotiator to talk this girl down. the teacher told the kid to leave, the administrator did the same thing. the cop tried to talk to her too. you must have seen the video on TV where the only thing you see is the cop going in and taking out the girl. the news does that all the time, you should know that by now. this incident is not considered use of force. the cop did what he needed to do to successfuly remove the girl from the class room. if he tased her or used his batton, then that is use of force. besides all these idead of prolonging this situation would not work. plus all these call for more police to help you will not fly either. most police agency are understaffed, calling for more cops to remove a child from her seat is a sign of incompetence.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Nope no black movement. I live in rural white America. I think you may have had some misunderstanding as to what I wrote. I did not write any of this with emotion. just my opinion, just like an A hole. Everyone has one. Nope I wasn't a cop, but have/had friends that are cops and we have had plenty of conversations about use of force. Not only that but when I went thru the academy we had a couple ex cops go thru with me. They said the use of force training was very similar.


think about it... does corrections officer do car stops? do they stop people walking down the street that could be potentially armed and dangerous. do they have to deal with good guys on the street. I was never a civilian corrections officer, my training in the US Army Military Police School was about EPOW and I cant even compare that to yours. Civilian Corrections deal mostly with bad people that are in Jail and their training is specific to corrections. Use of force training is way different for police and corrections. who ever told you they are very similar is lying or does not know what they are talking about.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If it was my kid I'd have bought the cop a six pack for his trouble and give out the punishment where due ....ON THE KID!



MaterielGeneral said:


> So you admit he was abusive, what if this was your daughter or granddaughter? I am not in her corner, she was plainly wrong by disobeying the teacher. Did she deserve getting the shit kicked out of her being thrown across the room? NO she did not. I am not against police. They are necessary and needed but I am a firm believer in policing the police and I am against a militarized police force.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

At least we can all agree that this kind of thing didn't happen in our schools prior to Brown vs. Board of Education of Topeka.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> think about it... does corrections officer do car stops? do they stop people walking down the street that could be potentially armed and dangerous. do they have to deal with good guys on the street. I was never a civilian corrections officer, my training in the US Army Military Police School was about EPOW and I cant even compare that to yours. Civilian Corrections deal mostly with bad people that are in Jail and their training is specific to corrections. Use of force training is way different for police and corrections. who ever told you they are very similar is lying or does not know what they are talking about.


I can compare my MP time as well as my civilian time both in a PD as well as in the state corrections, and I can tell you they are not the same.

I can also tell you that the teens of today are not the teens of my time. This teen in question is point in case.

You know what I am seeing? I am seeing a lot of people more worried about reactions to acts of misconduct more than they are the misconduct that initiates situations.

It seems that precious few are concerned with the fact that we have a generation of self-indulgent and oftentimes violent people coming up behind us. Whose fault is it? Is it the cop's fault that he had to deal with a situation that NEVER came about when I was in school. Was it the teachers' fault or the principle's fault? Where is the very root of the problem?

I wonder why I didn't behave in such a manner?

Gee; if we could only figure out the solution. There's got to be some sort of solution. Yes, I am being very sarcastic. The problem is obvious and so is the solution. The implementation of the solution is not that easy, though. After all, we have a generation of America that seems to be a tad disconnected with the discipline of those who came before us.

So now, we have school cops who are having to deal with the problem, and we want to criticize them. We, sitting in the comfort of our homes, wanting to suggest that the officer should have said some magical words that would have made that little self-absorbed princess see the light; some words the teacher and the principle could find. Some words that would have reached a teen who is so self-centered as to think that a classroom was the place for a cell phone.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ You may be sarcastic, but you are telling the truth and wise to be looking at the root cause of the situation. Be pro active people...... control the outcome of your circumstances.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> I can compare my MP time as well as my civilian time both in a PD as well as in the state corrections, and I can tell you they are not the same.
> 
> I can also tell you that the teens of today are not the teens of my time. This teen in question is point in case.
> 
> ...


Amen...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes Sir Denton!



Denton said:


> I can compare my MP time as well as my civilian time both in a PD as well as in the state corrections, and I can tell you they are not the same.
> 
> I can also tell you that the teens of today are not the teens of my time. This teen in question is point in case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay,here's how a real cop would have handled the encounter in question:
1) Verbal orders
2) Grab one of her spindly little wrists and put a come-along hold on her, and use simple pain-compliance techniques to make her stand and place her other hand behind her back. She is then handcuffed, removed from the classroom.

That's all. No WWF techniques, no felony assault under color of law. Just simple Akido. I could make you quack like a duck with a wrist hold. If I can gain control of your whole arm I can own you just by using pain compliance holds., and never leave a mark or break a bone. These are basic techniques, lawyer approved, and very effective. . That's why the cop was fired,* because he used more force than was necessary to overcome the threat*.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Okay,here's how a real cop would have handled the encounter in question:
> 1) Verbal orders
> 2) Grab one of her spindly little wrists and put a come-along hold on her, and use simple pain-compliance techniques to make her stand and place her other hand behind her back. She is then handcuffed, removed from the classroom.
> 
> That's all. No WWF techniques, no felony assault under color of law. Just simple Akido. I could make you quack like a duck with a wrist hold. If I can gain control of your whole arm I can own you just by using pain compliance holds., and never leave a mark or break a bone. These are basic techniques, lawyer approved, and very effective. . That's why the cop was fired,* because he used more force than was necessary to overcome the threat*.


Yes the pain compliance, wrist holds and arm bars. In my agency we all have to be certified in that. We are trained in it and it was a lot of fun... Unfortunately it doesn't work on the street. The concept is good and it works well when we do it to each other. We always wondered why it didn't work on the bad guys hell bent on getting away or fighting us. Maybe the bad guy did not get the memo nor the training about it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Okay,here's how a real cop would have handled the encounter in question:
> 1) Verbal orders
> 2) Grab one of her spindly little wrists and put a come-along hold on her, and use simple pain-compliance techniques to make her stand and place her other hand behind her back. She is then handcuffed, removed from the classroom.
> 
> That's all. No WWF techniques, no felony assault under color of law. Just simple Akido. I could make you quack like a duck with a wrist hold. If I can gain control of your whole arm I can own you just by using pain compliance holds., and never leave a mark or break a bone. These are basic techniques, lawyer approved, and very effective. . That's why the cop was fired,* because he used more force than was necessary to overcome the threat*.


So what kind of come along techniques do they teach you in your agency? The last training I had with mine was called Hicks training by Lew Hicks, a former navy seals. Basically he was teaching us to fight dirty and to overwhelm the bad guy. We ended up with a lot of excessive force complaints cause the fights looked very ugly, looks worst than MMA sometimes.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

6811 said:


> Yes the pain compliance, wrist holds and arm bars. In my agency we all have to be certified in that. We are trained in it and it was a lot of fun... Unfortunately it doesn't work on the street. The concept is good and it works well when we do it to each other. We always wondered why it didn't work on the bad guys hell bent on getting away or fighting us. Maybe the bad guy did not get the memo nor the training about it.


i

If your holds didnt work, you were doing them wrong. At minimum they should work on teenage girls.
That cop is goint to jail. Id say 30 days, deferred, but he will be a felon in the end.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> i
> 
> If your holds didnt work, you were doing them wrong. At minimum they should work on teenage girls.
> That cop is goint to jail. Id say 30 days, deferred, but he will be a felon in the end.


Are you speaking from experience, or your feelings... So how many school incidents have you investigated?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wow, 10 pages and I just now saw this?
I saw enough in the first videos to support the officer's actions. He attempted a rear choke while restraining the left arm, to extract the student from the desk. The student's right hand was free, and struck the officer on the side of the face. As the officer stood to lift the student out, she locked her ankles around the desk's book cage, and it lifted as well. The center of gravity was moved, and the desk toppled over. By this time, the officer had already been struck in the face, and knew the student was resisting and willing to fight. This lead to a necessary escalation of force to control a potentially violent person. The officer grabbed the free arm and leg of the student, quickly extracted them from the overturned desk, and pitched the student across the floor into a more open space. At the last moment, before letting go, the officer flipped the student so that she would land face down. This was intentional for the next move. The officer then moved in to control the student on the ground with standard methods of pressure application. He didn't yet know if she could be armed, but knew she was willing to resist with force.
It looked more violent than it was due to the desk flipping and the obstructed view of the toss/flip, and final restraint.
The teacher supported his actions. The students supported his actions. The students at the school want the officer reinstated.
Too bad idiocy and emotional reaction clouded better judgement in such a short time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> ...I could make you quack like a duck with a wrist hold. If I can gain control of your whole arm I can own you just by using pain compliance holds., and never leave a mark or break a bone...


I highly doubt that.:icon_smile:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Wow, 10 pages and I just now saw this?
> I saw enough in the first videos to support the officer's actions. He attempted a rear choke while restraining the left arm, to extract the student from the desk. The student's right hand was free, and struck the officer on the side of the face. As the officer stood to lift the student out, she locked her ankles around the desk's book cage, and it lifted as well. The center of gravity was moved, and the desk toppled over. By this time, the officer had already been struck in the face, and knew the student was resisting and willing to fight. This lead to a necessary escalation of force to control a potentially violent person. The officer grabbed the free arm and leg of the student, quickly extracted them from the overturned desk, and pitched the student across the floor into a more open space. At the last moment, before letting go, the officer flipped the student so that she would land face down. This was intentional for the next move. The officer then moved in to control the student on the ground with standard methods of pressure application. He didn't yet know if she could be armed, but knew she was willing to resist with force.
> It looked more violent than it was due to the desk flipping and the obstructed view of the toss/flip, and final restraint.
> The teacher supported his actions. The students supported his actions. The students at the school want the officer reinstated.
> Too bad idiocy and emotional reaction clouded better judgement in such a short time.


The officer was fired because if they did not, there would be protest, riots and lootings. Its easier to appear the black lies movement and let the officer go than to go through what happened to Baltimore or ferguson.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> The officer was fired because if they did not, there would be protest, riots and lootings. Its easier to appear the black lies movement and let the officer go than to go through what happened to Baltimore or ferguson.


It only delays the inevitable and gives credibility to thugs. It will be so much worse as a result.


----------

